# Consistent Barking When Left Alone



## SurreyOwl (Apr 6, 2008)

Please can someone advise us. We have had our 20 week old puppy for almost a week now and I am finding his barking at night quite hard to cope with. I completely understand that this is normal but I am unable to switch off and worry about the neighbours (who have a young baby). I cannot sleep until I know he has settled, last night he was quiet for the first 40 mins as I think he may of dozed off before we went up, then he started. He seems to be getting worse night after night. Last night my OH went downstairs in the end and told him to get back into bed and he stopped, but I thought you should not say anything to them. This also happened on the first night too. The first few days he used to bark when we went upstairs, or in another room but that seems to be easing off, I think this could be though that he can hear our voices, or the fact that we are backwards and forwards. I know that he barks when we leave the house as I have been told! I haven't got long before I go back to work, and my OH and I are snapping at each other through lack of sleep . We do have two cats who seem to be ok with the dog, but I wondered if it is there coming and going that is upsetting him. 

We have got him a crate which he is happy to sleep in, although we have only left the door closed for approximately 20 mins at the most as he is not housetrained yet but we are making good progress there as he has been dry for 2 nights now (apart from we don't know when he needs the loo we just take him out several times during the day). We have tried leaving the radio on, and an old t-shirt of my OH in his crate. I am getting really upset and wondering if we done the right thing in getting a dog. Is there anything more we can try? We have thought about him coming upstairs with us and sleeping in his crate, but will this confuse him in the day time when we are not here as he tends to follow either me or OH all the time?

I would really appreciate any advise about what is the best thing to do.


----------



## CautiouslyOptimistic (Aug 8, 2008)

You could try putting him in your room in his crate on a night, and she how he is, if it stops the barking then move the crate to outside the door, leave the door open, and keep moving it further away, so he gets used to sleeping (without barking) further away from you.

As for getting her used to you not being around, how is he when your in a different room to him?


----------



## SurreyOwl (Apr 6, 2008)

Well he seems to bark when he cannot see us, but if he can hear us he is ok. For instant this morning we were upstairs getting changed etc, and he started barking, however when we had dinner this evening in a different room, although he couldn't see us he could hear us - no problems.

Just wanted to add we do live in a small house so moving crate further away could be a bit tricky as the landing is tiny! however it can be done if we remember the crate is there if we need the loo!!


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

It's good that you're crate training, and yes you are right, when your dog whines/barks etc., while in the crate you should ignore it completely. You have to start off as you mean to go on, if you go to your dog he will learn that whining/barking gets your attention.

I know it's difficult as I had the same experience with Harley and it lasted a week, gradually getting better each night. I explained the situation to my neighbours and they were very understanding. On the 8th night he settled without a sound. Oh and the cat is no problem I have a cat too.

The barking at 4am might just be a sign that he needs to go toilet, or perhaps just wants out of the crate. How long is he in there at night, at 20 weeks 6/7 hours should be the max. And during the day 3 continuous hours should be the max.

But I would try taking him out and seeing if he needs to toilet, then put him back in the crate. However when he barks at 4am wait until he's been quiet for a minute before going to take him out.

Make sure that you don't just put him in the crate at night or when you go out. Put him in the crate during the day too with treats and a kong toy for an hour here and there while you are watching tv etc. This way he won't just associate the crate with being alone. Also put the crate in the kitchen if you have room, if not in the living area. It should be placed were you come and go frequently.

It really helps to cover the top and three sides of the crate with an old bed sheet, makes it more den like, and he will feel safer. Also wear an old t-shirt to bed for a week and then place this in the crate as he will find this comforting.

And of course praise and treats for desired/good behaviour and no attention for bad/undesired behaviour. And LOTS of patience 

I also highly recommend this book:

Gwen Bailey - The Perfect Puppy


----------



## SurreyOwl (Apr 6, 2008)

At present we leave the door open on the crate for him incase he needs the toilet as we were advised he goes on paper, which he did the first few nights but the last two/three? have been dry. We get up at 6 and take him out. The trouble we have is the barking is so loud and seems to echo (laminate floors and no doors!), even our neighbours have heard him two doors away, our neighbours directly on to us have only just moved in and they have a young baby, last night I heard them the baby crying too and I don't know if it was the dog that is causing the problem. I am unfortunately a person who worries about upsetting people and I think how I would feel if it was the other way round. I have been very upset about the whole situation and am dreading going to bed cos I know even though I am totally exhausted I will lay there waiting for him to bark. Have tried ear plugs too!!


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

He is still very young and new to you - I would put his crate in your bedroom and keep it there for a month or so till he is settled and knows his new family, then in time move it out and back down to the kitchen leaving a night light on. We did exactly this when our pup came to us at 9 weeks and we never had any problems. Now she knows when its time for bed, she goes off to the kitchen where her bed is. She has the free run of the kitchen and hall (we have a stair gate).

It takes time and maybe he is a bit scared on his own - just needs to be re-assured and knows your around.

Puppy Love


----------



## CautiouslyOptimistic (Aug 8, 2008)

Ah the neighbour trouble, I have a friend who when she goes to work, leaves a cd of her talking to the dog playing on loop, it works for her, the dog seems comforted by hearing her voice.

I was going to suggest that if the dog is barking/whining when you're in a different room, you could try shutting him in a different room for five minutes and praising him for not barking, and increasing the time he spends alone in the room, praising him for being quiet, until your leaving him in a different room for a decent length of time without barking, but this may not work if he can hear you


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

we tried everything with bailey and eventually tried a dap diffueser it seemed to work after a week or so as he was calm when we returned home from work where as before he was clearly distressed. of course it just could of been a coincidnce and he was just getting used to beind left but its worth a try


----------



## SurreyOwl (Apr 6, 2008)

We are now at our wits end with this pup, we do not know what is best for us and the pup. 

If we put him in our room at night will this cause confusion in the day time? It is causing a lot of upset in the home, and I am sure our neighbours are not too pleased with the noise either. We have recorded him and he just barks when we are not here. We are followed around by him too, he barks when we go the toilet or getting changed anything. I have put a thread on health as he is not very interested in food. In the morning he eats, and a little at around 1ish, but nowhere near the amount he should be. He is teething at the moment. He has come to us unsocialised, we doubt the breeders integrity, our pup has no idea what toys are about?! He also came to us with ear mites (has been to vets so we are sorting that one out), which has made his ears and face smell terrible. He is not that interested in chew kong toys. 

MY OH and I are think we may of made a mistake with this one and we are just at a loss what to do. He is a cuddly boy and just wants to be with us. OH may not be around much for the next 10 days and I am worried I will not be able to cope with him.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like he is very worried at the moment. It does take several weeks for a new puppy to settle into their new home. 
Moving the crate from your bedroom during the day should be fine - I did it with mine and I think they liked the fact that their safe crate was always near by.
Maybe you are expecting to much of this little chap, and need to slow down a bit.
Are you arround most of the day or do you work?
If you are a home I would start by teaching him to wait wih a release comand of OK, once he is doing this for a minute then I would ask him to wait outside a door (maybe the bathroom or bedroom) go through the door and imediatly come back if he has waited give him a treat and tell him what a good boy he is. Keep doing this 10 times a day or more spread out during the day, gradually lengthen the time you spend on the other side of the door 10 seconds, 20, 30 etc...Then do it by the front door, and with him waiting in his crate etc. Once he is Ok for a short time start doing it with out the command. Don't say any thing, don't even look at him just leave the room and come back and again keep building it up. 
Also dogs know when we are going out, we pick up keys put shoes on etc - do these things even when you are not going out so when you realy are going out he doesn't freak out.
When you do have to leave him a CD of your voices might be good, an old t-shirt you have slept in left for him in his crate.
If he's not feeling well with his poorly ears he probably isn't that interested in food or toys at the moment, but once his ears are better I'm sure a nice stuffed kong will keep him busy.
If you do work can you find a pet sitter or something similar in your local area? When my 1st dog was small I had to work some extra hours and avertised, a retired gentleman answered and came around for minimum wage! and walked him watched my tv drank my tea and carried on my training for me, he even took ours to his house.
Another Idea - and this one sounds strange - is every time you come back into a room spray a little of your perfume just before you open the door and the dog learns to associate the smell with your return, do this along side the suggestions above, then start spraying just as you leave and when you return and he will know you are due back soon!!

Good luck
and hang in there
its just like having a baby no matter what any one tells you about what having a new puppy is like - untill it happens to you, you never really understand how challenging it can be.
It will get easier - just stick with it and be consistent


----------



## SurreyOwl (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you Judge12345 there are some useful tips in there. Tonight we are putting the crate in our bedroom, I work during school term only so will be going back to work in the three weeks time. The problem we have is that we do not have any doors downstairs, albeit a glass one into the conservatory. We are only in a small house, so have been using stairgates to contain him. If we are in the living room, he just lays by the stairgate where he can see us. Just hoping for a good nights sleep tonight and not too much separation problems tomorrow, thanks again for your help.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi I have read your other post also re ear mites and I really think the pup was sick when you bought him home. The breeder sounds more like a puppy farmer from what you said .... I would of said to contact the breeder again but I really dont think he/she will care by what you have already told us.

Its very difficult sometimes when pups are brought up in horrible conditions to try and recondition them, has he had a thorough health check?

Im sorry I dont have any advice to give but I know lots of people here have been helpful.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

We had consistent barking with our 8 week old and moved him to our room and he's great - only wakes to go toilet - and we changed him to a really small cage and he loves it - even during the day he will stay in his crate without crying!!


----------

